# IWFC Iron Will Fighting Championship 2



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*September 5, 2009

Cambria County War Memorial Arena,
Johnstown, Pa.
Rob Wince vs. Ryan Lopez
Marc Stevens vs. Al Buck
Shannon Slack vs. Pat Ferm
Elijah Garshnick vs. Jamie Friar
Jesse Garshnick vs. Troy Maxwell
George Sheppard vs. Brian Danner
Jon Neese vs. Johnny Curtis*​


----------

